# Has anyone actually visited Dikhololo and/or Sudwala?



## travbug20 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi 
I posted a question about these resorts on this board yesterday, but did not receive any responses from anyone who has actually been there. I know several folks have bought there, but has anyone actually visited there? I would really appreciate personal experiences and accounts.
Thanks!


----------



## barndweller (Apr 26, 2007)

:hysterical: 
I could hazard a guess! The common TUG wisdom is to buy where you want to go. But......

The real wisdom is to buy cheap, with really low MF and play every advantage until the game is over. And be sure to keep your crystal ball polished.

ETA: I mean no disrespect to your question.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 28, 2007)

A few years ago lots of Americans bought South African timeshares because the maintenance fees were very low and the units traded well. Now the units don't trade so well and the fees have gone up. 

I suspect very, very few Americans have ever been to their South African timeshares. The timeshares were bought specifically for trading purposes.


----------



## robbiefields (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been to Dik and stayed twice on bonus time at Mt Amanzi.  They exist.

I have since sold my 4 weeks at those locations, keeping just the very well managed Ramsgate Beach Club.

My South African t/s purchases made me some spare change though.
Without my having come to RSA to investigate, I'd never have seen the unbelievable property bargains that existed (and still exist) in this country.

Regrettably, SA  timeshare is no longer one of them!


----------

